# Much better J2 exterior night pics



## johncal (May 26, 2010)

*Much better J2 exterior night pics with a few interior shots*

My apologies. My last pictures were crappy. I didn't have the camera set up the way it should have been. I hope you enjoy these a lot more. At least they're clear.

Added a couple more interior pics I didn't show elsewhere


----------



## breid (May 8, 2008)

That's beautiful, now all you need are the sound effects when it was inside the derelict ship.


----------



## johncal (May 26, 2010)

breid said:


> That's beautiful, now all you need are the sound effects when it was inside the derelict ship.


Working on it..........


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Looks like it's about to lift off from Alpha control,if I remember correctly.Any figures to be added inside?:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*AWESOME MATE!:thumbsup:*


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That looks really good. Neat display case.


----------



## johncal (May 26, 2010)

Paulbo said:


> That looks really good. Neat display case.


Thanks. I see you noticed the case. It's something I'll be talking more about in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Byooteous!


----------



## johncal (May 26, 2010)

Compliments appreciated.


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

Congratulations........


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Thats beautiful!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

That's awesome,have'nt gotten to mine yet,but seeing yours I have J2 envy.:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

WOW!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Very nice indeed! Not a huge fan of the show, but I rather like the ship!


----------



## johncal (May 26, 2010)

*A few more interior shots*

Here's a few more shots that I haven't shown elsewhere


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

For me, these will be reference pics, to be sure!


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Holy cow, these pics are so cool! They gave me the feeling I had as kid when watching the show and you got beauty shots of the J2.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

wow! Outstanding! What a beautiful ship! The lighting is superb!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Great work!
That's really something to be proud of.
Regarding the case,Yes please more info on that when ya can!
Superb work:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## johncal (May 26, 2010)

I'll probably be opening up my web site within the next couple of days to give you guys a sneak peak, and will be making this available very shortly. This is a high end product that I'm sure you guys are going to like. The way I see it that a lot of us have spent many hundreds of dollars and hours on our projects, and we need a good and safe way to display them. Just a little info.....This product series was designed specifically around the Jupiter 2 but was also designed for almost any large scale model, series of figures or collectables. 

More very soon.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Well Done!!!


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

I am blown away. Amazing.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very impressive work! She's a thing of beauty. 

Sean


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

stunning work!!!!

Randy


----------



## johncal (May 26, 2010)

Thanks again for the compliments. Much appreciated. I threw everything I had into her.


----------



## Oscar.herni (Dec 22, 2013)

NICE WORK!!!! Congratulations


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Nailed this!!!! Just superior all around.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

johncal said:


> I'll probably be opening up my web site within the next couple of days to give you guys a sneak peak, and will be making this available very shortly. This is a high end product that I'm sure you guys are going to like. The way I see it that a lot of us have spent many hundreds of dollars and hours on our projects, and we need a good and safe way to display them. Just a little info.....This product series was designed specifically around the Jupiter 2 but was also designed for almost any large scale model, series of figures or collectables.
> 
> More very soon.


I certainly will be very grateful if I had access to photos of your work to have it as a reference. :thumbsup:

I can say that your Jupiter 2 is among the three among the works I have seen and is perhaps the most well painted.

Regarding to the images, the only work that rivals it in quality is the one of a misterious Japanese modeler, if you guys remember.


----------

